# 1993 Manual Tranny Whine in Neutral



## rat3 (Aug 27, 2004)

Searched the forums and the general net and, while I've found some stuff about TSBs and Pathfinder five speed transmissions thats similar (manual transmission whine), I haven't found anything that specifically touched on this issue or Maximas.

Problem:
When coasting downhill in neutral or in gear with the clutch engaged a high "whine" is audible from the area of the transmission (front left, drivers side). The whine sounds very similar to the noise you hear when you are going down a hill with the transmission in gear at a high RPM.

However, as stated this happens with the clutch disengaged and trhe car idling (while coasting) at a normal 750rpms or so on the tach. The wierdest part is that you can sit at idle with the clutch engaged and the car will just idle fine... no slow slip out of gear like failing clutch, no idle fluctuation, nothing. The car holds idle RPMs rock solid.

The problem seems to be specifically related to tire speed; the faster the tires are going the louder the whine irregardless of engine speed or transmission speed. However, as stated it doesn't sound like a wheel bearing failure or anything, it sounds much more like a transmission high-rpm whine.

Has anyone experienced anything like this? I'm not very familiar with Nissans (Volvo/Brickboarder mostly) or front wheel drive manuals, so I'm at a bit of a loss regarding this problem (my father's car). Basically I'm trying to figure out what could cause a manual tranmission to whine when the car is out of gear and has the clutch disengaged (pushed in) that wouldn't also cause it to stall.

Sorry if the post is long, I always like to be thorough and provide as much info as possible. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.

-rt


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

my first thought is low tranny fluid. I've noticed final drive gear (speed dependent) whine is louder when you're low on fluid.

After that, then it could be the differential or mainshaft bearings. neither are fun, but it's a problem that happens...

the USUAL problem on these cars is the input shaft bearings exploding on them. but usually that's due to hard driving and dropping clutches. (I get about 50k miles out of a set of bearings in mine if I'm lucky).

but a speed-dependent noise is going to be final drive issues or possibly even CV joints or brake issues... whining is usually transmission though....

does the noise get louder or softer when it's in gear and you put a load on the engine? tranny bearings will often whine louder when you put a load on them.. CV joints don't seem to care much.


----------



## rat3 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Corrections and more info...*

Matt93se:

Thanks for the reply, preciate the input. My first thought was fluid as well, but assuming that the red fluid filled container on the passenger side is the tranny fluid (I think I remember this car has the same fluid in the steering and tranny) its topped up just fine.

In regards to the rest of your questions I just had a chance to take the car for a spin so let me post with a couple things to see if any of this is relevant.

First, the car is a 1992, not a 1993. I'm not sure if that makes a huge difference since I'm unfamiliar with Maxima production info (it does matter somewhat with Volvos depending on ranges of years), but I thought I'd mention it and make sure I'm accurate.

Second, my earlier information was based on my ears and his input. After driving it the whine is more like a perpetual acceleration sound; after gassing in, say, third to 3000 or 3500 rpms I'll clutch and hold the pedal down. However, while I'll notice a drop off in the acceleration sound (engine) the tranmission seems to "hang" in terms of the whine it usually makes when accelerating. Its kind of like there is no real "neutral" in which the tires are spinning freely, but rather the transmission is getting run or providing resistance at the same rate whether the clutch is engaged or disengaged.

The sound was noticeabley less when I took it out a moment ago than it was earlier, but it was still present. However, after thinking over how a FWD manual tranny works I can't help wondering if this isn't on some level an expected sound. The tranny never actually disengages completely like it does with a RWD car, right? Its always spinning with the drivers front tire since regardless of the gear? But should it spin silently or make a little noise?

In answer to your specific question the sound is, I think, perpetual on acceleration, its only that when I clutch and stop gassing it is more noticeable since it isn't masked by the engine itself. The sound (tranny whine) seems to become more pronounced above 3000rpms.

Assuming this is just expected noise louder than normal, is it an early sign of a won transmission? Something else? Is there anything worth noting asside form the input shaft failures you mentioned about these early '90s five speed trannys? Known for strength or weakness?

Thanks again for the help, preciate it.

Best,
rt


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The reservoir you're talking about is only for the steering rack. you do indeed use ATF in it for sluid for the steering rack, but it's not connected to the transmission at all.

for the transmission, you need to put the car on level ground and open the square plug on the front of the tranny. fluid should be up to that point, but not running out.
the fun part is getting under the car while it's level. easiest way is to just take it to a oil & lube place and drive it over the pit so you can reach it from below. go in when they're slow and they usually don't mind if you climb under your own car for a few seconds like that, or they'll just check it for free for you.

as for years, 1992 through 1994 were all the same on the manual transmissions (manual only came in the SE model, which has a 190hp DOHC engine, compared to the GXE trim's 160hp SOHC engine). they had an optional limited slip, but the cars themselves are the same.
all 89-91 manuals (again, only SE came in manual) have the same body style, but the same 160hp SOHC engine used in the GXE.

I would check the fluid first and see what happens, but I think you may be needing to look at some repairs. on my car, the tranny is almost silent except in 1st or 2nd gears where there is a bit of whining in mine.. and I know I'm a quart low on fluid. (guess I'll fix that today while I'm under there doing some wiring.  )


----------



## rat3 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah, I figured the manual was sealed since most I've encountered are (my Volvo's m46 is as well), but thought I'd mention the only ATF spot I've seen.

Sucks in regards to the tranny. I had a feeling it was just higher resistance to the turn of the wheel/revolutions on the transmission even out of gear. Hopefully its not too serious, but I guess I'll find out when I take it in for a look see.

Thanks for all your help.

Best,
-rt


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yup, good luck.. usually if it's whining it's just low fluid or bearings.. but of course bad bearings can cause a host of other stuff.. the sooner the better.


----------

